# GP tests following BFN



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Girls, just wondered if anybody could help. I had my first IVF cycle in July and despite 2 good quality embryos being transferred (total but happy shock) i lost both the day before blood test. My problem is that as a 45 yrs old my time is really limited and ive asked my GP and my private clinic if there are any tests i can have done (even basic ones) in order to go into my 2nd and last cycle knowing that i've done everything possible. To my surprise both said no. Ive never even had a uterine scan and my GP has said it could take up to 6mths to get an appt so not to bother. I am aiming to have my last IVF early Oct and although i have complete confidence in my clinic and respect their judgment completely, im seriously considering speaking to another doctor in my GP practice and requesting a mini check up and some blood tests before i go forward again.  If any FF could recommend the most appropriate blood tests to ask for and if you have been through the same thing, i would love to hear from you.  Many thanks and good luck to us all xx


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi

I'm really surprised that you've not had a scan. I've had two implantation failures this year and before going for the third I asked the clinic the same question. I was given an aqua scan ( privately I must add) and they found a small fibroid which may interfere with implantation. I'm having this removed next week under the NHS ( a waiting time of just 3 weeks!!!).

I can't help you with the blood test suggestions but I'm sure someone who knows will be along very soon.

Good luck


----------



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi - thanks for your reply - yep i know it is strange, the only scan ive ever had was the internal scan to check if i had responded to the drugs and which amazingly turned out to be the day before EC - i too have a 22mm fibroid which everybody knows about and which apparently is not in a place where it can cause me too many problems.  This whole thing is difficult for anybody but when you are 45, you get a chance with your own eggs and then nobody seems to think it necessary to do as many tests as possible its a bit frustrating!. Never mind i will keep on pushing, hope you get lucky one day soon! x


----------

